# Missing shetland sheepdog in Markham



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just posting because I know we have a lot of members in Markham...

http://www.helpinglostpets.com/?pID=1610

Contact info is blocked except to helping lost pets members but if by chance anyone here spots her, I can make contact...


----------

